# Nice charge cord for riders.



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p...&utm_content=18789&utm_campaign=170821_monday

I have a dual one from Microcenter, it has Lightning and Micro USB. This one has USB C added.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Someone will steal it.


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> Someone will steal it.


 How are you giving the passenger access to the cable? I connect mine to a power bank in the front and route the cable to the back, this way they only have access to one end of the cable. They couldn't take it with them even if they wanted to.



jfinks said:


> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p...&utm_content=18789&utm_campaign=170821_monday
> 
> I have a dual one from Microcenter, it has Lightning and Micro USB. This one has USB C added.


Really cool cable. I'm going to order 2.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I've never had an issue with theft. Mine is just plugged into a socket in the back. However the Cig adapter I am using is mounted low and got kicked at some point and fell apart... I glued it back together and seems fine.



SDo said:


> How are you giving the passenger access to the cable? I connect mine to a power bank in the front and route the cable to the back, this way they only have access to one end of the cable. They couldn't take it with them even if they wanted to.
> 
> Really cool cable. I'm going to order 2.


Ya I don't have one yet, might get a couple. Not really expensive either way and less cable clutter.

At the same time make sure you have a decent amp output lighter adapter. You want one with at least 2.4A output. A lot are 1A or less. More amps = faster charging. I have dual port USB adapters that are 2.4A each port.


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

jfinks said:


> I've never had an issue with theft. Mine is just plugged into a socket in the back. However the Cig adapter I am using is mounted low and got kicked at some point and fell apart... I glued it back together and seems fine.
> 
> Ya I don't have one yet, might get a couple. Not really expensive either way and less cable clutter.
> 
> At the same time make sure you have a decent amp output lighter adapter. You want one with at least 2.4A output. A lot are 1A or less. More amps = faster charging. I have dual port USB adapters that are 2.4A each port.


I have a power bank in the front and route cables to the back. Three 2.4 amp USB outputs I ordered on amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G1XH46M/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

SDo said:


> I have a power bank in the front and route cables to the back. Three 2.4 amp USB outputs I ordered on amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G1XH46M/?tag=ubne0c-20


Ya I might get something like that for the back and then just glue the cable ends in.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

I use this cheap but sturdy three-header (Micro/USB-C/Lightning) for backseat pax. No poor-people 30-pin Apple connector. It's plugged into an outlet inside the centre console, which conveniently has two notches around the edge for cables so the vehicle design really helps with this. My arm is usually resting on the console and they'd have to open it to get at the other end.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071HFMJ32/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

The nicest cord you can buy for pax is the ones you buy on eBay for like a dollar each.


----------



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't mind the cables. I'd rather have a cable for each kind of charger. That way if I'm driving 2 people in the back and they both need a charge, they don't have to use that multi charge and keep their phones next to the other. Or even if I have someone up front and they need a charge too. Then what do I do if the folks in the back are charging. I'm just stating an opinion. I like having separate ones for different locations.


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

Power cable? No, sorry, a passenger stole it and I'm done replacing them.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

James-Brazil said:


> I don't mind the cables. I'd rather have a cable for each kind of charger. That way if I'm driving 2 people in the back and they both need a charge, they don't have to use that multi charge and keep their phones next to the other. Or even if I have someone up front and they need a charge too. Then what do I do if the folks in the back are charging. I'm just stating an opinion. I like having separate ones for different locations.


That's fine, but as you keep adding devices on one plug, each device gets less and less current. It isn't that expensive to have 3 cords.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Exit67 said:


> Power cable? No, sorry, a passenger stole it and I'm done replacing them.


That's my excuse for aux. stupid twit even gave me a 4* for not having a spare. She even showed and told me why. "Ma'am, I had one this morning, but two passengers ago stole it. Yanked it right out and ran". Paxhole


----------



## Lapetak (May 27, 2017)

Exit67 said:


> Power cable? No, sorry, a passenger stole it and I'm done replacing them.


Probably was by mistake.


----------



## Tofolux (Sep 22, 2017)

I own of these.. its awesome!


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

I have this on the back seat


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

I use a Bestek Power Inverter, add a few charger cables, wall adapters and glued it on my center console with velcro


----------

